# Another Elgin...



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I made an online bid for an Elgin open face 18s watch last week - and got it. I asked the auction house the usual question: Is it working? - and got Yes for an answer. Still, you're never sure until it arrives in the post, which it did this morning - and it's in beautiful condition for it's 110 years.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice watch  well is it working well then after all?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one, Will! And with a safety pinion too...a great device for saving the going train from damage if the mainspring breaks.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

remb1000 said:


> Nice watch  well is it working well then after all?


Working OK so far - gained a minute or two over the day, but I'm going to let it settle down for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like you had a good purchase there. Nice looking watch.

Alan.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

AlanJohn said:


> Looks like you had a good purchase there. Nice looking watch.
> 
> Alan.


Hey up Alan...long time no hear! I thought you'd left us! Still collecting?


----------

